# Adding Sound To Bootanimation?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been looking around and can't find anything that works is there any way i can have a sound file play during the bootanimation i am on CM4DX GB and can't seem to find anything that will work.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Spartan67 said:


> I've been looking around and can't find anything that works is there any way i can have a sound file play during the bootanimation i am on CM4DX GB and can't seem to find anything that will work.


I rememebr seeing something a while back about naming the sound bootup.ogg and placing it in the system/media folder. Not sure if it works on cm7 or not though. I've never tried it yet.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I rememebr seeing something a while back about naming the sound bootup.ogg and placing it in the system/media folder. Not sure if it works on cm7 or not though. I've never tried it yet.


and to add to this... i think you'll also need to check the build prop... and make sure it has that sound in there...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> and to add to this... i think you'll also need to check the build prop... and make sure it has that sound in there...


I don't know what to look for in the Build Prop i tried putting the sound file in system/media and nothing happened. I've already tried a guide for adding sound to CM7 but it just make my phone bootloop. I think it is because i am CM4DX GB and not the normal on .340


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought the sound had to be in media/audio/notifications, but that was with the bionic bootanimation. I believe the config file in the bootanimation.zip has the audio file name listed to run at boot time. Check the bionic bootanimation files and see if what your missing is in that.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I got sound on my DX with the bionic bootanimation, I'll send u the build.prop if you really think its something in there that will help.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

#persist.mot.powerup.tone=/system/media/bootup.ogg

That is the line that would work with the previously suggested option, if it is in the build.prop. I still think the files in the bootanimation will override this.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

daxxone said:


> #persist.mot.powerup.tone=/system/media/bootup.ogg
> 
> That is the line that would work with the previously suggested option, if it is in the build.prop. I still think the files in the bootanimation will override this.


Didnt work but I switched to SSM v3 anyway which happens to have sound


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This worked perfectly for me...
http://forums.androidcentral.com/htc-mytouch-4g/69792-mod-how-unlock-your-boot-animation-audio.html
It doesn't mention this...
But you have to have the file named "android_audio.mp3"
And obviously follow all steps.

OT:
Unfortunately the Nexus Prime animation I was trying to flash didn't sync up correctly...
So I used Audacity to add silence to the beginning of the mp3.
Brilliant!
But...that didn't work either. The Animation was too slow for the sound...animation ran choppy for some reason.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This worked perfectly for me...
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/htc-mytouch-4g/69792-mod-how-unlock-your-boot-animation-audio.html
> It doesn't mention this...
> But you have to have the file named "android_audio.mp3"
> ...


I will have to try this when/if i go back to CM74DX but for know i pretty impressed with SSM v3


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

The sound must be specified in desc.txt within the bootanimation.zip file. This is the desc.txt from the D3, which is nicely documented and explains how specify a sound


```
<br />
# 540 wide, 960 tall 15 frames per second<br />
540 960 15<br />
<br />
# p means we're defining a part<br />
# first number is repeat count, 0 means infinite<br />
# second number is delay in frames before performing the next part<br />
# so if you are playing 15 frames a second 15 would be... one second<br />
# string defines the directory to load files from<br />
# files will be loaded in order but names don't matter<br />
<br />
# s defines a sound for a part<br />
# sounds will be loaded from /system/media<br />
# oggs with loop points will loop automatically<br />
# only one sound will play at a time<br />
# timing is driven by the part, not the sounds<br />
# if you want no sound, leave blank<br />
<br />
# droid<br />
p 1 7 01_droid<br />
s Droid.ogg<br />
<br />
# eye<br />
p 1 0 02_eye<br />
<br />
# eyeloop<br />
p 0 0 03_eyeloop<br />
```


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

"Detonation said:


> The sound must be specified in desc.txt within the bootanimation.zip file. This is the desc.txt from the D3, which is nicely documented and explains how specify a sound
> 
> # 540 wide, 960 tall 15 frames per second
> 540 960 15
> ...


Not sure trying to add sound to this dont know were to add it any time I put the sound line in theres not bootanimation just a black screen


```
<br />
480 800 30<br />
p 1 0 Part0<br />
p 1 0 Part1<br />
p 1 0 Part2<br />
p 1 0 Part3<br />
p 1 0 Part4<br />
p 1 0 Part5<br />
p 1 0 Part6<br />
p 0 1 Part7<br />
```


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Not sure trying to add sound to this dont know were to add it any time I put the sound line in theres not bootanimation just a black screen
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Update: Never mind got it to work

Ive gotten it to play but it only plays for Part 0 then stops. I tried putting the sound first and it just was a black screen again. New at this whole bootsound thing cant seem to find an answer anywhere.


```
<br />
<br />
480 800 30<br />
p 1 0 Part0<br />
s Droid.ogg<br />
p 1 0 Part1<br />
p 1 0 Part2<br />
p 1 0 Part3<br />
p 1 0 Part4<br />
p 1 0 Part5<br />
p 1 0 Part6<br />
p 0 1 Part7<br />
<br />
```


----------

